# Long steep vs expired juice



## Tanja (27/9/17)

So I've been wondering... where do you draw the line between a long steep and an expired juice? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/9/17)

Tanja said:


> So I've been wondering... where do you draw the line between a long steep and an expired juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



When it used to taste good and now taste like crap, it goes down the drain. If it still tastes good after six months or even longer, I vape it. Done, but, juice NEVER last that long with me. NEVER!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/9/17)

Yeah... I battle to wait just one month! 

I was just wondering with the posts on Facebook about people selling expired juice... when does it expire vs long steep?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Yeah... I battle to wait just one month!
> 
> I was just wondering with the posts on Facebook about people selling expired juice... when does it expire vs long steep?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It's up to the ownder of the juice. Some juices can last very long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

I thinks it also has something to do with how the juice is stored/handled, delivered, received, etc by the store and manufacturer and store. If these commercial juices were delivered in the back of the bakkie and sat in a hot vape shop under lights, etc, it will affect the quality and may be deemed ‘expired’. Our (DIY) juice is generally made in small batches, treasured and cared for during steeping and consumed after the reccomended steep time - let’s say 4 weeks or so. The ‘commercial’ juice guys’ juice, if not a top seller, could have been on the shop’s shelve for a couple of months in a warm and bright environment, exacerbating the degradation process. Not to mention the air con being switched off and on over time... In a controlled environment, like your home, the temperature is pretty stable, no bright shop lights, etc. your juice can last up to, if not longer than, a year. Sure, there will be some flavour deterioration, but the juice will still be fine and good to vape...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I thinks it also has something to do with how the juice is stored/handled, delivered, received, etc by the store and manufacturer and store. If these commercial juices were delivered in the back of the bakkie and sat in a hot vape shop under lights, etc, it will affect the quality and may be deemed ‘expired’. Our (DIY) juice is generally made in small batches, treasured and cared for during steeping and consumed after the reccomended steep time - let’s say 4 weeks or so. The ‘commercial’ juice guys’ juice, if not a top seller, could have been on the shop’s shelve for a couple of months in a warm and bright environment, exacerbating the degradation process. Not to mention the air con being switched off and on over time... In a controlled environment, like your home, the temperature is pretty stable, no bright shop lights, etc. your juice can last up to, if not longer than, a year. Sure, there will be some flavour deterioration, but the juice will still be fine and good to vape...


Ahhh ok... that makes sense... didn't think of it that way... Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I thinks it also has something to do with how the juice is stored/handled, delivered, received, etc by the store and manufacturer and store. If these commercial juices were delivered in the back of the bakkie and sat in a hot vape shop under lights, etc, it will affect the quality and may be deemed ‘expired’. Our (DIY) juice is generally made in small batches, treasured and cared for during steeping and consumed after the reccomended steep time - let’s say 4 weeks or so. The ‘commercial’ juice guys’ juice, if not a top seller, could have been on the shop’s shelve for a couple of months in a warm and bright environment, exacerbating the degradation process. Not to mention the air con being switched off and on over time... In a controlled environment, like your home, the temperature is pretty stable, no bright shop lights, etc. your juice can last up to, if not longer than, a year. Sure, there will be some flavour deterioration, but the juice will still be fine and good to vape...


Its hard to think of my home as a controlled environment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (27/9/17)

I'm still vaping juices I made in Jan. Stuff is bangin'. When you upend the bottle and crystallised crumbs fall out, you've maybe overdone the steep a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/9/17)

This also depends on the juice... I have juice that has gotten better over age. Tobacco's and desserts imo always taste better the longer you leave them as tobacco's mature overtime and desserts that consists of dreams and custards etc meld better also the longer they are left. I have juice that's over a year old and vapes beautifully. However this also is dependent on the products that are being used. Especially nicotine. If you have the patience or even have a big collection of juice. Date the bottles and put them in the back of the cupboard. just forget about them until the next spring clean. Then give them a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (27/9/17)

I would also say something like exposure to air might play a role... I just love to find bottles of juice that I forgot somewhere or forgot about then I know they had time to steep properly. On that note I was surprised by two of these lost bottles over the weekend one in my back pack that I took to vapecon and the other under the seat of the car. So the one in the back pack was in the house in a dark place so "controlled environment" the other in the car not controlled. The one in the backpack was about half and it tasted worse than the one in the car. I would say the amount of air that the juice gets in contact with also plays a role because of this. I have a bottle of coffee cake thats been in the car for more than a year I sometimes vape some of it and its good colour changed to a nice golden colour and I would deem it vapeable but its in a bottle that light can't get trough the other one was maybe a month in the car and turned a brownish colour:


One on the left comes from the car and tastes bad one on the right comes from the bag tastes terrible.
And then I also have some mixes thats been in the house for a year and was vapeable not the same as these two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (27/9/17)

I would say if you know your juices well enough to find it turned an uncomfortable colour...moenie rook nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> desserts that consists of dreams and custards



Hey @Zeki Hilmi 
Am glad to hear about desserts that consist of dreams
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/9/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All my juices are dream based from here on ....  
@Zeki Hilmi please release a dream juice line

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/9/17)

Christos said:


> All my juices are dream based from here on ....
> @Zeki Hilmi please release a dream juice line






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

